# Howard, Magic hold off Pistons



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> Dwight Howard made up for a miserable performance against the Pistons three nights earlier. Even so, he was still irked by what happened in the fourth quarter. Howard's 22 points and 12 rebounds were enough to help the Orlando Magic hold off Charlie Villanueva and Detroit 110-103 Friday night, but the win was soured by the Pistons' 35-point fourth quarter. "We haven't played good enough defense to be a great team," Howard said. "We have to try and be great every night, and that's just not happening yet.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10332878/Howard,-Magic-hold-off-Pistons


----------

